# Niño haciendo el tonto junto a su hermana, Barcelona 1929



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Familia en Montjuic, de recreo, 1932.

No entremos ni polemicemos en el mensaje "político" del tío que difunde esto, sólo quedaros con las imágenes.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Curioso, en todas las épocas somos iguales.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Los niños que salen allí, deben de tener cien años, si siguen vivos.

El tiempo da vértigo.


----------



## octopodiforme (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


>



Poco probable pero podrían estar vivos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Poco probable pero podrían estar vivos.




Ya te digo, cien años o noventa y largos.

Y la gente adulta que sale, casi todos nacidos en el siglo XIX.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Feb 2022)

Qué feas las jodidas


----------



## ciberobrero (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Familia en Montjuic, de recreo, 1932.
> 
> No entremos ni polemicemos en el mensaje "político" del tío que difunde esto, sólo quedaros con las imágenes.




Habiendo pasado una pandemia de verdad (patógeno novedoso bajo carencias nutricionales que hoy son inexistentes), ahí les tienes sin bozales ni gilipolleces


----------



## 11kjuan (13 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué feas las jodidas



Feas ? Ya quisieras pillar una esposa así hoy en día.

Por cierto @Penitenciagite!! . Serias marica también si hubieras nacido en esa época ?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Feb 2022)

"con su hermana" no, ella no baila.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> "con su hermana" no, ella no baila.




Es verdad, tendría que haber escrito "Niño bailando junto a su hermana", ahora lo corrijo.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Feb 2022)

La falta de testosterona de los tractorianos ya viene de esa época.... (por lo del niño mariposeando)


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué feas las jodidas



Pues así eran nuestras abuelas y bisabuelas y tatarabuelas.

En aquellos años, habían cosas más importantes y acuciantes que la estética.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> La falta de testosterona de los tractorianos ya viene de esa época.... (por lo del niño mariposeando)




A lo mejor ese niño y su familia había venido de Aragón o Murcia hacía pocos meses.

En esos años hubo una fortísima inmigración a Barcelona de murcianos, aragoneses, valencianos y catalanes del "interior", el metro y el Palacio de exposiciones de Montjuic, lo hicieron prácticamente murcianos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (13 Feb 2022)

Si en esos años hubiese ido a grabar al barrio chino el espectáculo sería de los grandes.


----------



## etsai (13 Feb 2022)

Esos niños están muertos, joder. MUERTOS.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Feas ? Ya quisieras pillar una esposa así hoy en día.
> 
> Por cierto @Penitenciagite!! . Serias marica también si hubieras nacido en esa época ?



Soy tía hete y ya tengo pillao a uno.
Es que las catalanas tienen quijada cual caballo, así, en general


----------



## Catalinius (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues así eran nuestras abuelas y bisabuelas y tatarabuelas.
> 
> En aquellos años, habían cosas más importantes y acuciantes que la estética.



Mi abuela y parientes eran más guapos, no eran catalanes, quizá era por eso.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Feas ? Ya quisieras pillar una esposa así hoy en día.
> 
> Por cierto @Penitenciagite!! . Serias marica también si hubieras nacido en esa época ?




Supongo que sí, esas cosas no se pueden reprimir...pero claro, tendría que casarme con una de esas y preñarla, para tener cohartada. Y me buscaría un peluquero o modisto guapo para follármelo a pelito en la intimidad, y sería mi "amigo".

Haría doble vida como el Ortega Smith o Mariano Rajoy.


----------



## 11kjuan (13 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Soy tía hete y ya tengo pillao a uno.
> Es que las catalanas tienen quijada cual caballo, así, en general



Entiendo, que vas de diva por la vida


----------



## hijodepantera (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Supongo que sí, pero claro, tendría que casarme con una de esas y preñarla, para tener cohartada. Y me buscaría un peluquero o modisto guapo para follármelo a pelito en la intimidad, y sería mi "amigo".
> 
> Haría doble vida como el Ortega Smith o Mariano Rajoy.



No se yo si el Mariano se esconde mucho...en cambio pedrete y su begoño o la rata chepuda trans si que lo hacen.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Esos niños están muertos, joder. MUERTOS.




Ya ves, Saturno se lo come todo, to-do.


----------



## Kabraloka (13 Feb 2022)

está bien conservar estas cosas, pero el tipo que lo comparte es retrasado. Habla de las bombas fascistas y se olvida que en el 34 (dos años despues) ya estaba el subnormal de companys haciendo el tonto, como buen antepasado de los lazis.

De todas formas, lo dicho, estas películas están muy bien, gracias por compartir.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> No se yo si el Mariano se esconde mucho...en cambio pedrete y su begoño o la rata chepuda trans si que lo hacen.




Pudiéraser, pero, ellos por lo menos no presumen de ser "tradicionales"...

Igualmente, todo el mundo tiene doble vida, nadie es transparente al 100%


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Es que las catalanas tienen quijada cual caballo, así, en general



Y tú tienes un culo de metro y medio.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> está bien conservar estas cosas, pero el tipo que lo comparte es retrasado. Habla de las bombas fascistas y se olvida que en el 34 (dos años despues) ya estaba el subnormal de companys haciendo el tonto, como buen antepasado de los lazis.
> 
> De todas formas, lo dicho, estas películas están muy bien, gracias por compartir.




Ya, es un indepe de esos sectarios de manual, de esos que les gustaría cambiar los libros de historia de los colegios, y omitir que en el resto de España (sobretodo Madrid), también hubieron bombardeos.


Pero bueno, al margen de eso, y del "titular" demagógico que pone, hay que reconocer que a compartido un buen material.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué feas las jodidas



Hay cosas que no cambian, como las españolas.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Entiendo, que vas de diva por la vida



Cada uno va de lo puede.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y tú tienes un culo de metro y medio.



No me compares con tu parienta


----------



## etsai (13 Feb 2022)

Espero que esos dos niños hayan tenido una vida larga, prospera y feliz.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

1909 estos, si que están muertos todos, hasta los árboles quizá.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Espero que esos dos niños hayan tenido una vida larga, prospera y feliz.





Pienso lo mismo, pero piensa que estos han llegado a la guerra civil, y el chiquillo estaría ya en edad de recluta en 1936.


----------



## CocoVin (13 Feb 2022)

Ahora de barcelona solo queda el negro, nada de blanco.

Quien la ha visto y quien la ve. Ni 100 años han tardado en hacer de ella una torre de babel.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No me compares con tu parienta



No me gustan las mujeres con bozal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Feb 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Ahora de barcelona solo queda el negro, nada de blanco.
> 
> Quien la ha visto y quien la ve. Ni 100 años han tardado en hacer de ella una torre de babel.



RA-CIS-TA


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Ahora de barcelona solo queda el negro, nada de blanco.
> 
> Quien la ha visto y quien la ve. Ni 100 años han tardado en hacer de ella una torre de babel.




Bueno, seamos honestos, este fenómeno globalizador a pasado en todas las ciudades.

La Madrid, Sevilla, Marsella, Roma, Lisboa, Londres o Berlín de hoy, no son las mismas de 1920.


----------



## etsai (13 Feb 2022)

Todas estas imágenes desprenden orden, limpieza y seguridad. Hasta el barrio más pobre y conflictivo de la época nos parecería ahora mismo un paraíso en comparación con lo de ahora.

En mi pueblo ocurrió lo mismo cuando alguien subió a las redes sociales un vídeo de la oscura época del franquismo. Nadie se podía creer el orden y la limpieza que veía, y la elegancia de la gente, cortocircuitos everywhere.


----------



## Volvitо (13 Feb 2022)

Bonitas escenas. Qué elegante era antes el mundo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Todas estas imágenes desprenden orden, limpieza y seguridad. Hasta el barrio más pobre y conflictivo de la época nos parecería ahora mismo un paraíso en comparación con lo de ahora.
> 
> En mi pueblo ocurrió lo mismo cuando alguien subió a las redes sociales un vídeo de la oscura época del franquismo. Nadie se podía creer el orden y la limpieza que veía, y la elegancia de la gente, cortocircuitos everywhere.




Bueno a ver..., en aquella época las cámaras las tenían cuatro gatos, y se filmaba en sitios bonitos, de recreo y señalados, con la gente vestida de domingo...; me apuesto lo que sea que si esas cámaras hubieran grabado las calles del barrio chino, barceloneta o zona del besos, hubiéramos visto cosas tremebundas y mad-madxistas.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (13 Feb 2022)

Cuánta decadencia, desorden, y perversión!

Por suerte, gracias a Yavhé hemo sido fuido ENRIQUECIDOS MULTICULTURALMENTE


----------



## RRMartinez (13 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué feas las jodidas



Es que no había filtros de Instagram


----------



## RRMartinez (13 Feb 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Habiendo pasado una pandemia de verdad (patógeno novedoso bajo carencias nutricionales que hoy son inexistentes), ahí les tienes sin bozales ni gilipolleces



Hacía ya 10 años que se había terminado la pandemia.


----------



## ciberobrero (13 Feb 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Hacía ya 10 años que se había terminado la pandemia.



No como esta que no se acaba nunca y deja anonadados a expertos epidemiólogos con sus innumerables olas

Te enseñan fotos de 10 años antes y son iguales


----------



## MiticoDelBarrio (13 Feb 2022)

Estos vídeos no tiene inclusión social, ya veras cuando se entere Netflix...


----------



## Elbrujo (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Familia en Montjuic, de recreo, 1932.
> 
> No entremos ni polemicemos en el mensaje "político" del tío que difunde esto, sólo quedaros con las imágenes.



Igualito que ahora. Menuda felicidad


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


>



bonito vídeo. 
El contexto es muy interesante. 

Fíjense en la circulación , sin semáforos , sin pasos de cebra , la gente se cruza delante de los coches ...

y luego nos sorprendemos de que a Gaudí lo hubiese atropellado un tranvía.


----------



## Poseidón (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


>




Que bonitos eran esos coches, menuda clase tenian.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Igualito que ahora. Menuda felicidad




Cuatro coches particulares, y los coches los tenían los pudientes, el resto de la gente en bici, andando o en tranvía...


El mismo modelo "sostenible" al que vamos ahora...


----------



## Soy forero (13 Feb 2022)

Los menas de aquellos tiempos eran los anarquistas. Al menos trabajan cuando no estaban de huelga


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Feb 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Los menas de aquellos tiempos eran los anarquistas. Al menos trabajan cuando no estaban de huelga



Como los pistoleros de la patronal que los asesinaban.


----------



## Soy forero (13 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Como los pistoleros de la patronal que los asesinaban.



Los que andaban poniendo bombas eran los anarquistas


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Feb 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Los que andaban poniendo bombas eran los anarquistas











Cuando las huelgas derivaron en "terrorismo patronal" y bandas de pistoleros mataban a tiros a obreros


Carles Bort, es un víctima del pistolerismo: a su tío abuelo le dispararon las bandas organizadas que se dedicaban a matar a obreros. "Entre lo que es la guerra en áfrica, más las secuelas del atentado, murió en casa en absoluto secreto con 22 años", explica en laSexta Columna.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Soy forero (13 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Cuando las huelgas derivaron en "terrorismo patronal" y bandas de pistoleros mataban a tiros a obreros
> 
> 
> Carles Bort, es un víctima del pistolerismo: a su tío abuelo le dispararon las bandas organizadas que se dedicaban a matar a obreros. "Entre lo que es la guerra en áfrica, más las secuelas del atentado, murió en casa en absoluto secreto con 22 años", explica en laSexta Columna.
> ...



La sexta precisamente...


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


>



El niño tiene bastante pluma, se parece al de los Goya que salía en Aida.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Feb 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> La sexta precisamente...








Pistolerismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Fíjense en la circulación , sin semáforos , sin pasos de cebra , la gente se cruza delante de los coches ...
> 
> y luego nos sorprendemos de que a Gaudí lo hubiese atropellado un tranvía.



Gaudí se pasaba el día pensando en crear o mejorar sus obras arquitectónicas tan concentrado en ello, que no ponía atención al andar, de ahí el accidente. Vale con que uno ame su trabajo vocacional, pero todo tiene un límite.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Feb 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Gaudí se pasaba el día pensando en crear o mejorar sus obras arquitectónicas tan concentrado en ello, que no ponía atención al andar, de ahí el accidente. Vale con que uno ame su trabajo vocacional, pero todo tiene un límite.



no tal así. 

Era un personaje malhumorado que se negaba a dejar pasar a los tranvías . Sostenía que la calle era para las personas y que eran los coches los que debían parar. Tuvo muchos incidentes anteriores , hasta que uno le mató.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no tal así.
> 
> Era un personaje malhumorado que se negaba a dejar pasar a los tranvías . Sostenía que la calle era para las personas y que eran los coches los que debían parar. Tuvo muchos incidentes anteriores , hasta que uno le mató.



Pues peor me lo pones: me evoca la idea (quizá equivocada, okey) de que se creía el centro.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Feb 2022)

Desde hace un tiempo, cuando veo imágenes de épocas pasadas, de hace 20 años atrás o más tengo la sensación de que nos han robado la realidad. Lo que estamos viviendo no parece el mundo real. El mundo real era el otro.


----------



## Mr. Frost (13 Feb 2022)

El niño era maricón y le estaba provocado vergüenza ajena a su hermana.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Desde hace un tiempo, cuando veo imágenes de épocas pasadas, de hace 20 años atrás o más tengo la sensación de que nos han robado la realidad. Lo que estamos viviendo no parece el mundo real. El mundo real era el otro.




Pues no sé que decirte, en aquella época, la gente (y sobretodo los niños) se moría por enfermedades que hoy se curan en cero coma y que se previenen con vacunas a los recién nacidos.


----------



## Kolobok (13 Feb 2022)

El niño solo estaba haciendo el payaso.

De verdad como se nota que sois subproductos de la mierda nwordeada del siglo XXI veis maricones por todos lados.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> De verdad como se nota que sois subproductos de la mierda nwordeada del siglo XXI veis maricones por todos lados.



Y tú pederastas psicópatas, subnormal.


----------



## Poseidón (13 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El niño solo estaba haciendo el payaso.
> 
> De verdad como se nota que sois subproductos de la mierda nwordeada del siglo XXI veis maricones por todos lados.



Din Din Din.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> El niño era maricón y le estaba provocado vergüenza ajena a su hermana.




El niño era de casa bien, muy posiblemente vestido para la comunión, fijaros en los zapatos y el vestido de la niña, pobretones no eran.

El niño está bailando (o intentando bailar) lo que estaba de moda en aquellos tiempos, el Charleston.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Feb 2022)

Aquí tenemos a los primeros Lazis cuando descubren las gafopastas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Feb 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pues peor me lo pones: me evoca la idea (quizá equivocada, okey) de que se creía el centro.



Barcelona, 7 de junio, seis y cinco minutos de la tarde. Antoni Gaudí i Cornet se dispone a cruzar la Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes en la intersección entre las calles Bailén y Girona. Apoyado en su bastón con taco de goma, entregado a sus ensoñaciones artísticas, cruza la calle pausadamente. Un tranvía que cubre el trayecto de la línea 30 le atropella. El artista recibe un terrible impacto en las costillas y la sien. Herido de gravedad, queda tendido en el suelo inconsciente.
Sus ropas gastadas, abrochadas con imperdibles en lugar de botones y las polvorientas zapatillas que cubren sus pies envueltos en tiras de tela, le dan una pobre apariencia.

La mayoría de los transeúntes, tomándole por un mendigo debido a su descuidado aspecto, le niegan su ayuda. Sólo dos de ellos se ofrecen a auxiliarle: Antonio Roig, administrativo del puerto, y Antonio Noria. Intentan sin éxito detener a cuatro taxis; los tres primeros se niegan a transportar al herido, temerosos de que la sangre manche las tapicerías de sus vehículos. El cuarto ni siquiera se detiene al ver el cuerpo tendido en la acera.
Un guardia civil, Ramón Pérez, se acerca al tumulto que rodea al artista e, imponiendo su autoridad, obliga a un taxi a llevarlo. Para asegurarse de que será debidamente atendido, sube él mismo al vehículo. El agente ordena trasladar al anciano al cercano dispensario de la Ronda de San Pedro, 37.
El libro de registro del centro dejará constancia del somero examen realizado al herido: ‘Se aprecia un traumatismo a la altura de la oreja derecha y conmoción general del paciente, que dice llamarse Antonio Gaudí... Todo parece indicar que el artista recobró la lucidez durante un breve instante, el suficiente para facilitar su identidad, dato desconocido hasta el momento dado que el artista iba indocumentado. En sus bolsillos no llevaba más que el libro de los Evangelios, un rosario, un pañuelo y la llavecita de su escritorio.
El médico de guardia, ante el grave estado del accidentado, ordena su traslado al Hospital Clínico tras administrarle un espasmódico.
Finalmente el destino quiere que Gaudí sea trasladado al Hospital de la Santa Creu, pero ya es demasiado tarde. Al día siguiente *es reconocido por el capellán de la Sagrada Familia, mosén Gil Parés, buen amigo suyo.*
Gaudí fallece tres días después, cuenta 73 años.
El féretro recorre gran parte de la ciudad. El cortejo fúnebre es multitudinario, la capilla ardiente es visitada por centenares de barceloneses. El tumulto que se genera es tal que los urbanos contienen a duras penas las aglomeraciones.
Las autoridades prohíben el envío de coronas, pero ello no impide que las floristas de la Rambla, las vendedoras de la Boquería y los vecinos arrojen flores al paso del ataúd.
Los comercios cierran y los tranvías se ven obligados a interrumpir sus trayectos por las aglomeraciones que se suman al duelo.
El venerado arquitecto es enterrado en la capilla del Carmen, en el primer nicho de la cripta del templo de la Sagrada Familia, la única parte del templo que vio construir junto a la Fachada del Nacimiento.
Las ceremonias fúnebres son oficiadas por los más destacados miembros del clero: Gil Parés, y el capellán de la familia Güell, Ricardo Persina.
Se reciben telegramas de condolencia del Rey Alfonso XIII, los obispos de Mallorca y Ávila así como del abad mitrado de Montserrat, quien concede indulgencias a todos aquellos que realicen algún acto de piedad en memoria del fallecido.
El majestuoso entierro da testimonio del prestigio que el arquitecto ha adquirido entre sus conciudadanos. Conocido como el ermitaño de la Sagrada Familia, por entonces Gaudí es un personaje popularísimo y muy admirado. Un hombre que pese a su apariencia huraña ha logrado ganarse el respeto y cariño de sus conciudadanos.
Su obra maestra, la Sagrada Familia, llamada ‘la catedral de los pobres’, su único objetivo vital, queda inacabada. Desde 1915 se había entregado exclusivamente a erigirla, cuarenta años trabajando febrilmente en el templo expiatorio, pide limosna para financiar su construcción llegando incluso a dormir en múltiples ocasiones en un pequeño cubículo en el mismo recinto.
A su muerte, su construcción queda en manos de sus arquitectos y artistas.
Antoni Gaudí, arquitecto universal, luchó por sus ideales, murió como un pobre, fue enterrado como un rey y ha pasado a la historia como una de las piedras angulares del modernismo y uno de los grandes maestros de la arquitectura contemporánea.










https://www.lavanguardia.com/de-moda/20220212/8053026/c-tangana-cate-blanchett-alfombra-roja-premios-goya.html


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (13 Feb 2022)

Muy interesante, quitando los mensajes monguer del twittero sojaboy.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Muy interesante, quitando los mensajes monguer del twittero sojaboy.




Ver imágenes de hace 100 años o más, te deja una sensación extraña, de que en el fondo, no somos nadie y que estamos de paso.


----------



## keler (13 Feb 2022)

Pues yo a la de la izquierda, según camina a la cámara, melafo. Cuantos niños de pura raza española podria haber tenido en aquella época, y que feliz hubiese sido joder!!


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


>




Pero ahora:


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Feb 2022)

Esta canción es preciosa, ¡y qué nostálgica!

Serrat:
temps era temps... (tiempos aquellos...)




*Letra de la canción*
Temps era temps
que vam sortir de l’ou
amb l’or a Moscú,
la pau al coll,
la flota al moll
i la llengua al cul,
amb els símbols arraconats,
l’aigua a la font,
les restriccions
i l’home del sac.
Temps era temps
que més que bons o dolents
eren els meus i han estat els únics.
Temps d’estraperlo i tramvies,
farinetes per sopar
i comuna i galliner a la galeria.
Temps d'"Una, Grande y Libre",
«Metro Goldwyn Mayer»,
«Lo toma o lo deja»,
«Gomas y lavajes»
Quintero, León i Quiroga;
Panellets i penellons;
Basora, César, Kubala, Moreno i Manchón.
Temps era temps
que d’hora i malament
ho vam saber tot:
qui eren els reis,
d’on vénen els nens
i què menja el llop.
Tot barrejat amb el Palé,
i la Formación del
Espíritu Nacional
i els primers divendres de mes.
Senyora Francis, m’entén?
amb aquests coneixements,
què es podia esperar de nosaltres?
Si encara no sabem, senyora,
què serem quan siguem grans
els fills d’un temps,
els fills d’un país orfe.

*Traducción de la canción*
Hace mucho tiempo
que salimos del huevo
con el oro en Moscú,
la paz en el cuello,
la flota en el muelle
y la lengua en el culo,
con los símbolos arrinconados,
el agua a la fuente,
las restricciones
y el hombre del saco.
Hace mucho tiempo
que más que buenos o malos
eran mis y han sido los únicos.
Tiempo de estraperlo y tranvías,
gachas para cenar
y común y gallinero en la galería.
Tiempo de "Una, Grande y Libre",
«Metro Goldwyn Mayer»,
«El toma o el deja»,
«Gomas y lavajes»
Quintero, León y Quiroga;
Panellets y sabañones;
Basora, César, Kubala, Moreno y Manchón.
Hace mucho tiempo
que temprano y mal
lo supimos todo:
quienes eran los reyes,
de dónde vienen los niños
y qué come el lobo.
Todo mezclado con el Palé,
y la Formación del
Espíritu Nacional
y los primeros viernes de mes.
Señora Francis, me entiende?
con estos conocimientos,
que se podía esperar de nosotros?
Si aún no sabemos, señora,
que seremos cuando seamos mayores
los hijos de un tiempo,
los hijos de un país huérfano.


----------



## rascachapas (13 Feb 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pero ahora:



Pobres negritos que solo huyen de la guerra.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Familia en Montjuic, de recreo, 1932.
> 
> No entremos ni polemicemos en el mensaje "político" del tío que difunde esto, sólo quedaros con las imágenes.



Mucha alegria porque serian de clase media.

Hasta que se les hincharon los cojones a los anarquistas de tanta alegria de unos pocos a expensas del sufrimiento de la inmensa mayoria.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (13 Feb 2022)

A


----------



## lefebre (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Los niños que salen allí, deben de tener cien años, si siguen vivos.
> 
> El tiempo da vértigo.



¿Con una guerra de por medio? Si ya en tiempos de paz sería casi un milagro.


ATARAXIO dijo:


> Barcelona, 7 de junio, seis y cinco minutos de la tarde. Antoni Gaudí i Cornet se dispone a cruzar la Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes en la intersección entre las calles Bailén y Girona. Apoyado en su bastón con taco de goma, entregado a sus ensoñaciones artísticas, cruza la calle pausadamente. Un tranvía que cubre el trayecto de la línea 30 le atropella. El artista recibe un terrible impacto en las costillas y la sien. Herido de gravedad, queda tendido en el suelo inconsciente.
> Sus ropas gastadas, abrochadas con imperdibles en lugar de botones y las polvorientas zapatillas que cubren sus pies envueltos en tiras de tela, le dan una pobre apariencia.
> 
> La mayoría de los transeúntes, tomándole por un mendigo debido a su descuidado aspecto, le niegan su ayuda. Sólo dos de ellos se ofrecen a auxiliarle: Antonio Roig, administrativo del puerto, y Antonio Noria. Intentan sin éxito detener a cuatro taxis; los tres primeros se niegan a transportar al herido, temerosos de que la sangre manche las tapicerías de sus vehículos. El cuarto ni siquiera se detiene al ver el cuerpo tendido en la acera.
> ...



Emocionante historia. Hoy en día un taxista marroquí le hubiera llevado gratis al hospital.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Los niños que salen allí, deben de tener cien años, si siguen vivos.
> 
> El tiempo da vértigo.



Y vestidos de marineritos y pelados casi a rape...


----------



## Cathar (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Los niños que salen allí, deben de tener cien años, si siguen vivos.
> 
> El tiempo da vértigo.



Cuando yo nací, él tendría los mismos que yo ahora. Y esos cincuenta años dan vértigo. Más en ese barrio, cerca de Ronda San Pedro, donde yo viví la infancia junto a mis abuelos, los domingos y las Navidades.
Qué razón tienes!...él recordaría, si vivió para ello, las tardes junto a su hermana al final de los veinte. Y el tiempo lo borra casi todo, la familia, los sentimientos imposibles de conectarse a la realidad de hoy. Hubo un instante, en el que aquel niño, ya hombre, quizás se cruzó con el niño que fui....


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Cuando yo nací, él tendría los mismos que yo ahora. Y esos cincuenta años dan vértigo. Más en ese barrio, cerca de Ronda San Pedro, donde yo viví la infancia junto a mis abuelos, los domingos y las Navidades.
> Qué razón tienes!...él recordaría, si vivió para ello, las tardes junto a su hermana al final de los veinte. Y el tiempo lo borra casi todo, la familia, los sentimientos imposibles de conectarse a la realidad de hoy. Hubo un instante, en el que aquel niño, ya hombre, quizás se cruzó con el niño que fui....



Este es algo "Proustiano", que experimentamos muchos cuando vemos estos videos centenarios, es como si algo se activara, un "clic" que desemboca en un torrente de emociones y vivencias (ocurridas o fantaseadas) irresistibles y arrolladoras.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Mucha alegria porque serian de clase media.
> 
> Hasta que se les hincharon los cojones a los anarquistas de tanta alegria de unos pocos a expensas del sufrimiento de la inmensa mayoria.




Efectivamente, clase media o alta, por que en aquella época, muy poca gente se podía permitir eso de gravar a la familia pasándoselo bien un domingo. Como mucho una fotillo pacomierda o darguerotipo al fotógrafo callejero que andara por allí, con el trípode, y poco más.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Curioso, en todas las épocas somos iguales.



de tontos quieres decir?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> de tontos quieres decir?




Bueno, de simios evolucionados, como quieras decirlo, pero tú también estás incluido en el lote, no has salido por generación espontánea...


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Feb 2022)

Se piensa la gente que eso es de maricas y nada de eso eso es la representación de un niño sano psicologicamente que disfruta


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Se piensa la gente que eso es de maricas y nada de eso eso es la representación de un niño sano psicologicamente que disfruta




Efectivamente, los que están "enfermos" son ellos, que son homosexuales reprimidos y amargados, que ven homosexuales por doquier. Incluso hasta en una filmación doméstica de 1926, en la que sale un criajo haciendo el capullo.

Ese es el "nivel".


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Feb 2022)

Y el borrego del tweet metiendo el fajsismoh sin venir a cuento


----------



## Kolobok (13 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Mucha alegria porque serian de clase media.
> 
> Hasta que se les hincharon los cojones a los anarquistas de tanta alegria de unos pocos a expensas del sufrimiento de la inmensa mayoria.



La mayoría de la gente vivía dignamente, no solo eso sino que en los años 20' habían experimentado TODOS una gran mejora de las condiciones de vida. Pero claro no salimos de que a principios del siglo XX todo el mundo era un piojoso y muerto de hambre, igual que en la edad media, que nadie se duchaba... cuentos chinos para ingorantes.

PD: A la gente también se le hincharon los cojones con los anarquistas, tanto es así que los que no huyeron despavoridos fueron ajusticiados.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y el borrego del tweet metiendo el fajsismoh sin venir a cuento



A lo mejor a esta familia que parece burguesa se la llevaron por delante los del otro bando, o huyeron a Burgos a darle pasta a los militares golpistas para que mataran a los rebolucionarios anarquistas que les habían expropiado lo suyo (como hizo gran parte del gran capital catalán), pero da igual, ser imparcial y objetivo, está pasado de moda... la cuestión es barrer hacía el costal de uno, y hacer demagogia con lo que sea.


----------



## Alan__ (13 Feb 2022)

No se por que me da yuyu ver esos videos antigus, solo veo muertos en ellos, es la sensacion que me da siempre, ver muertos , gente que en la vida real ya esta muerta.


----------



## AMP (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Supongo que sí, esas cosas no se pueden reprimir...pero claro, tendría que casarme con una de esas y preñarla, para tener cohartada. Y me buscaría un peluquero o modisto guapo para follármelo a pelito en la intimidad, y sería mi "amigo".
> 
> Haría doble vida como el Ortega Smith o Mariano Rajoy.



También te podrías follar a tu cuñado como Azaña.


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Efectivamente, los que están "enfermos" son ellos, que son homosexuales reprimidos y amargados, que ven homosexuales por doquier. Incluso hasta en una filmación doméstica de 1926, en la que sale un criajo haciendo el capullo.
> 
> Ese es el "nivel".



Estoy muy de acuerdo contigo


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Feb 2022)

No más hilos de mierda.

POR FAVOR.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Coje una máquina del tiempo, y dáles a esa gente de ese tiempo, los gadgets y avances que tenemos ahora, y en menos de dos meses los tienes "aborregados" también.


Me apuesto lo que quieras, que en 1929, había mucha gente nacida en 1870, 1860 o 1880, que abominaba del automóvil, el teléfono e incluso el cine, y vería como a idiotas y borregos a los más jóvenes entusiastas de estos inventos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

AMP dijo:


> También te podrías follar a tu cuñado como Azaña.




Ja ja ja


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> No se por que me da yuyu ver esos videos antigus, solo veo muertos en ellos, es la sensacion que me da siempre, ver muertos , gente que en la vida real ya esta muerta.




Sí, a mi me pasa igual, me los imagino consumidos y con el ataúd podrido por la carcoma, al mismo tiempo que me imagino lo que sería su devaneo por la vida, y al mismo tiempo me imagino a mí, y a los de mi entorno y coetáneos, igual siendo antiguos y estando consumidos también, y siendo vistos (y juzgados) por otros del futuro.

Es una sensación un tanto morbosa, vertiginosa y extraña.

Es tener conciencia del tiempo y de su brevedad, de un modo radical.


Por eso: Carpe Diem.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (13 Feb 2022)

Está bailando el niño... hacer el tonto es mirar como juegan los subnormales del xokas y el ibay


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente vivía dignamente, no solo eso sino que en los años 20' habían experimentado TODOS una gran mejora de las condiciones de vida. Pero claro no salimos de que a principios del siglo XX todo el mundo era un piojoso y muerto de hambre, igual que en la edad media, que nadie se duchaba... cuentos chinos para ingorantes.
> 
> PD: A la gente también se le hincharon los cojones con los anarquistas, tanto es así que los que no huyeron despavoridos fueron ajusticiados.



El anarquismo duró hasta que se acabo el dinero de los demás.

No hay que mear demasiado en la cara a la clase baja si no se quiere que se repita la historia.

Los culpables fueron quienes tenian el poder antes que ellos y se dedicaban a hacerse fotitos y videos guays en medio de miseria creciente.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Está bailando el niño... hacer el tonto es mirar como juegan los subnormales del xokas y el ibay




Seguro que algún que otro transeúnte de esos que pasan, habría pensado:

"Mira aquest nen!, fent el mico!"*

(Mira este niño!, haciendo el mono!)


_*En aquella época el catalán no era una lengua a punto de desaparecer en Barcelona, como lo es hoy en día._


----------



## harrysas (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


>



Estais seguro que no son moros? Recordad que los moros estan en España desde principios del Neolitico


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> A lo mejor ese niño y su familia había venido de Aragón o Murcia hacía pocos meses.
> 
> En esos años hubo una fortísima inmigración a Barcelona de murcianos, aragoneses, valencianos y catalanes del "interior", el metro y el Palacio de exposiciones de Montjuic, lo hicieron prácticamente murcianos.



Es un niño burgués.
No es verosímil que sea inmi currante.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## weyler (13 Feb 2022)

el marron que les esperaria a esos niños, se tragarian de lleno la guerra civil, puede que lo pasearan o paseara el, que muriera en la guerra o viviera y puede que aun viva, seguro que se emocionaria mucho si viera esas imagenes

por edad seria como mie abuelo, nacio en 1920 y murio en 2019 con 99 años


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


>



Un niño tiktokero, un avanzado a su tiempo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué feas las jodidas



La de blanco en el 0 : 47 es bien pizpireta.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (13 Feb 2022)

Un poco “MARICON” El Niño, no?


----------



## Chino Negro (13 Feb 2022)

Cuanta gente blanca me duelen los ojos en Murcia ya no existen


----------



## Biff Howard Tannen (13 Feb 2022)

Casi 100 años han pasado... Lo efímero que es el ser humano me da miedo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Biff Howard Tannen dijo:


> Casi 100 años han pasado... Lo efímero que es el ser humano me da miedo.




No somos nadie, por eso hay que follar todo lo que se pueda.


----------



## Abrojo (13 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> La falta de testosterona de los tractorianos ya viene de esa época.... (por lo del niño mariposeando)



Tiene mucho swag 

Pero a mí me molan esas imágenes. Dan sensación de limpieza y Orden


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> El niño solo estaba haciendo el payaso.
> 
> De verdad como se nota que sois subproductos de la mierda nwordeada del siglo XXI veis maricones por todos lados.



Menudo swag el chaval, se tuvo que follar a todas las de su barrio con el mini pito.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Tiene mucho swag
> 
> Pero a mí me molan esas imágenes. Dan sensación de limpieza y Orden



Me has quitado la palabra forero, bien hecho.


----------



## Abrojo (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> 1909 estos, si que están muertos todos, hasta los árboles quizá.



la Barcelona con bicis que mola a Colau

Notable también la presencia de sombreros y gorras. A partir de la aparición de los coches de capota baja y con calefacción se hizo innecesario o incómodo el llevar sombrero. Tal vez ahora cuando haya soluciones de transporte más ecológicas (o porque no haya para tener coche propio) se vuelvan a llevar gorros o sombreros de forma generalizada; yo creo que ya vemos como los gorros aparecen en invierno y en verano los somberos aunque era una cosa de hipsters hace unos años


----------



## cuasi-pepito (14 Feb 2022)

Creo que el niño está haciendo como que baila charleston.


----------



## XRL (14 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué feas las jodidas



y aún así una vida de jijijijis....que triste


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (14 Feb 2022)

Me esperaba un *PACO* dibujo grotesco y desternillante


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> A lo mejor ese niño y su familia había venido de Aragón o Murcia hacía pocos meses.



"Hacía pocos meses", dice el maricón.

Ya te digo yo que los charnegos que llevaban pocos meses en Barcelona no vestían de esa manera, sino en plan harapiento...

Esos niños del vídeo se nota que son niños catalanes de familia más o menos acomodada. Y para más inri, en aquella época los niños catalanes tenían un catalán "cerrao" como decís los colonos como el de los abuelos catalanes de 80 años (porque son ellos mismos)

Sois tan subnormales que veis ese vídeo y os imagináis que los niños se llaman Álvaro y Paloma y van al colegio de San Ildefonso de Madrid.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Feb 2022)

ADN 100% català

Menos mal que vinimos los extremeños a Cataluña a convertir a los simios en humanos como tuvimos que hacer en América


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 Feb 2022)

Barcelona ya esperaba con ansía en esa época el advenimiento de Ada Colaú.


----------



## little hammer (14 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué feas las jodidas



Pues la del vestido blanco tenía un viaje


----------



## TomásPlatz (14 Feb 2022)

me encantan estos videos antiguos


----------



## qbit (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Bueno a ver..., en aquella época las cámaras las tenían cuatro gatos, y se filmaba en sitios bonitos, de recreo y señalados, con la gente vestida de domingo...; me apuesto lo que sea que si esas cámaras hubieran grabado las calles del barrio chino, barceloneta o zona del besos, hubiéramos visto cosas tremebundas y mad-madxistas.



Con lo feos que son los del segundo vídeo no creo que sean alta sociedad.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Feb 2022)

Si el niño sólo intenta bailar Charlestón, ¿por qué su hermana lo reprende avergonzada?


----------



## ashe (14 Feb 2022)

Y he aquí un ejemplo de como algo bueno con el uso del lenguaje quieren dar un mensaje al que nada tiene que ver con el video

Lo mas curioso es que hoy los que mas tienen que callar son los que mas hablan... y por supuesto todos urbanitas cuando no de regiones tipo lérida o gerona que son los grandes beneficiados por una ley electoral totalmente injusta a su favor, que es curioso como dan el coñazo de la matraca de Franco y ese privilegio electoral que viene de la época DE FRANCO no la tocan.... igual que omnium cultural.... fundada en una época que teoricamente se perseguía al catalán...


----------



## F.Alonso21 (14 Feb 2022)

Del 1909 al 1930 mas o menos menudo cambio de carruajes y todo bicis a bastante coche y tranvia (eramos pais pobre y eso equivaldria a Bentleys-Teslas tope ahora mismo, una mezcla de esos grupos, vamos a los de 100-200k).
Pero es que lo del inicio eso era el puto quinto mundo joder, se notaba que nos habian follado el siglo pasado y no teniamos ni para carbón y los ingleses nos tenian alquiladas minas y todo, habiendo perdido recientemente la guerra de Cuba (de lo que habia sido el puto mayor imperio que ha conocido la Tierra unos siglos atras).

Como sigan con las politicas de globalistas satanistas van a acabar viviendo mejor hace 100 años que ahora xD.

La gripe del 18 que si mato al 2% de poblacion mundial y sacada de un campamento militar de eeuu con esos militares que caminariana la IGM , sin embargo no fue narrada por ninguno de mis antepasados vaya.

Tenian mas cojones y vivian mas la vida.

Lo que no se si era Domingo o es que hacian con que curraban algo y estaban mas de cachondeo en aquel entonces sin productividades ni pollas en vinagre proclamadas por anglosionistasglobalistas.



etsai dijo:


> Todas estas imágenes desprenden orden, limpieza y seguridad. Hasta el barrio más pobre y conflictivo de la época nos parecería ahora mismo un paraíso en comparación con lo de ahora.
> 
> En mi pueblo ocurrió lo mismo cuando alguien subió a las redes sociales un vídeo de la oscura época del franquismo. Nadie se podía creer el orden y la limpieza que veía, y la elegancia de la gente, cortocircuitos everywhere.



+1000000000000

Coincide con lo que cuentan mis antepasados.

Incluso en pueblos perdidos, ya lo comentaban criticando a los jovenes de los pueblos cuando la liaban y como estaba el pais hecho unos zorros.



Andr3ws dijo:


> Desde hace un tiempo, cuando veo imágenes de épocas pasadas, de hace 20 años atrás o más tengo la sensación de que nos han robado la realidad. Lo que estamos viviendo no parece el mundo real. El mundo real era el otro.



+999999 trillones compañero.

Te juro que hay momentos de la plandemia que no se si estoy de actor de una pelicula distopica hecha por algun sociopata.

Lo veo todo tan raro que me importa todo 3milcojones ya, me parecen sucesos irreales.

Tanto que a veces no se si vivo en el mundo real, solo cuando hago cosas preplandemia creo que vuelvo a la normalidad...(curros-deporte y no demasiado mas ).


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Creo que el niño está haciendo como que baila charleston.




Pienso igual.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Feb 2022)

Günter Grass abominaba del ordenador y presumía de escribir siempre con su máquina de escribir, lo cual es un comentario de perfecto imbécil. Supongo que lo que ocurre es que, durante una serie de años nos consideramos parte de la vida, y aceptamos alegremente todos los avances, creyendo que el proceso seguirá por siempre. En un momento dado caemos en la cuenta de que somos caducos, que vivimos muy poco y nos estropeamos, pero que los avances y la alegría siguen sin nosotros. Muchos reaccionan aferrándose a imágenes fijas de un pasado más luminoso, a modo de mecanismo de defensa ante la consciencia del horror del conocimiento certero de la propia desaparición.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> A lo mejor ese niño y su familia había venido de Aragón o Murcia hacía pocos meses.
> 
> En esos años hubo una fortísima inmigración a Barcelona de murcianos, aragoneses, valencianos y catalanes del "interior", el metro y el Palacio de exposiciones de Montjuic, lo hicieron prácticamente murcianos.



Claro, inmis de Murcia o Aragón recien llegados vistiendo como pijos burgueses.


----------



## megamax (14 Feb 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Habiendo pasado una pandemia de verdad (patógeno novedoso bajo carencias nutricionales que hoy son inexistentes), ahí les tienes sin bozales ni gilipolleces



En el 32 la gripe española era solo un mal recuerdo.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> La de blanco en el 0 : 47 es bien pizpireta.



pero farfulla catalán


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Familia en Montjuic, de recreo, 1932.
> 
> No entremos ni polemicemos en el mensaje "político" del tío que difunde esto, sólo quedaros con las imágenes.




La de blanco tienen ganas de rollete.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues no sé que decirte, en aquella época, la gente (y sobretodo los niños) se moría por enfermedades que hoy se curan en cero coma y que se previenen con vacunas a los recién nacidos.



Las enfermedades son naturales. Siempre se murió por ellas.


----------



## tovarovsky (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> A lo mejor ese niño y su familia había venido de Aragón o Murcia hacía pocos meses.
> 
> En esos años hubo una fortísima inmigración a Barcelona de murcianos, aragoneses, valencianos y catalanes del "interior", el metro y el Palacio de exposiciones de Montjuic, lo hicieron prácticamente murcianos.



Las tipas tienen pinta de Murcianas Torrepachecas.


----------



## etsai (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


>



Toda esa gente nos saluda y sonríe desde el pasado y parecen estar diciéndonos '_el momento de encontrarnos está próximo_'.


----------



## gordofóbico (14 Feb 2022)

Mola, no había niños gordos


----------



## sinfonier (14 Feb 2022)

Aun sabiendo que la nostalgia es traicionera y tiende a dulcificar los eventos que trae a la memoria, me ha parecido bonito. Ni mucho menos viví esa época, pero sí que he tenido la suerte de poder hablar con familiares que lo hicieron, y me ha gustado recordarlos. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## shur 1 (14 Feb 2022)

Menudo maricón el nen


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

sinfonier dijo:


> Aun sabiendo que la nostalgia es traicionera y tiende a dulcificar los eventos que trae a la memoria, me ha parecido bonito. Ni mucho menos viví esa época, pero sí que he tenido la suerte de poder hablar con familiares que lo hicieron, y me ha gustado recordarlos. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> pero farfulla catalán



Mama mira, mama mira, un tonto al ignore.


----------



## Silverhaze47 (14 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué feas las jodidas



Mas feas son las de ahora que van por la calle con un trapo en la boca


----------



## Oteador (14 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> La falta de testosterona de los tractorianos ya viene de esa época.... (por lo del niño mariposeando)



He pensado que hoy en día igual le daban un toque al padre por _ridiculizar al movimiento LGTBI _con esos bailes


----------



## Catalinius (14 Feb 2022)

Silverhaze47 dijo:


> Mas feas son las de ahora que van por la calle con un trapo en la boca



Ni te imaginas lo sexy que queda si encima es a juego con abrigo, sueter ajustado o bolso...
Hoy polo ajustado granate bajo americana negra y pantalón ajustado negro, todo ello con plumas granate, botas negras y masca granate.....


----------



## vagodesigner (14 Feb 2022)

Que pena de ciudad, con lo que fue.


----------



## El Tuerto (14 Feb 2022)

El primer vídeo es brutal, con la niña apoyada en el arco del triunfo y el payasete de su hermano echando el rato. 

Se respira orden, todo el mundo bien vestido, sin moronegros, ni follapatinetes, follabicis, follageneros o follavacunas.

En esa zona de Barcelona, en la actualidad es raro el día que no hay manifas de infraseres e incapaces.

Tendemos a despreciar y minusvalorar siempre el pasado.

Vivirás en Mordor y serás feliz.


----------



## Calahan (14 Feb 2022)

Diría que el chaval hace un intento light de caminar como Charlot.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Feb 2022)

Familias felices y nula multiculturalidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Feb 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Pues la del vestido blanco tenía un viaje



Corre al cementerio que igual no está muy fría todavía.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Diría que el chaval hace un intento light de caminar como Charlot.




Hostia, pues sí, podría ser.


----------



## Makla (14 Feb 2022)

Yo tambien. El mio nació en el 32, no muy lejos de donde se ha grabado el video de Montjuic. Me ha hecho gracia ver como eran, vestían y se comportaban en familia en esa época.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Familia en Montjuic, de recreo, 1932.
> 
> No entremos ni polemicemos en el mensaje "político" del tío que difunde esto, sólo quedaros con las imágenes.



A ese sectario manipulador se le olvidó decir "y antes de las chekas y asesinatos de los rojo-separatistas".....o de la "primavera del 37" con Warcelona convertida en campo de batalla entre anarquistas y comunistas .


----------



## Nefersen (14 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Diría que el chaval hace un intento light de caminar como Charlot.



A mí también me lo recordó. Y eso explicaría que la hermana le diga que no haga el payaso.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Feb 2022)

Si lo pensáis, por ejemplo tienen más en común vuestros abuelos con una persona que nació hace 500 años que con vosotros.
Lo que ha cambiado la vida en estos últimos 30/40 años es mucho más de lo que ha cambiado en 2000 años.


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Feb 2022)

Pobrecicos no tenían vacunas ni na, menos mal q hoy la siencia....


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Feb 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Pobrecicos no tenían vacunas ni na, menos mal q hoy la siencia....




¡Pues nada!, coge una máquina del tiempo, y vete a 1920, a vivir sin SEGURIDAD SOCIAL, sin antibióticos, a pillar la Viruela o la tuberculosis, y sin vacunación universal de rubeola, difteria y tetanos para tus hijos recién nacidos...


Una maravilla!! 










Enfermedades erradicadas gracias a las vacunas -canalSALUD


Si no nos vacunamos nos exponemos a la reaparición de enfermedades que se habían dado como erradicadas en España. ¡Conoce 10 enfermedades casi erradicadas!




www.google.com


----------

